# Hurricane Lane



## DaveNV

This doesn’t look good. Hang on, Hawaii!

Dave


----------



## slip

I just heard it looks to pass within 75 miles of Kauai.


----------



## JIMinNC

Last prog shows in may pass close to Kauai, but by then it is forecast to be downgraded to a tropical storm. Also note the "cone" shown on the chart is the range of possible paths, with the black line being the most likely forecast path based on current models. The cone is NOT the projected hurricane wind impacts.


----------



## DaveNV

^^^ Way better image.  I got the one I posted from a cell phone post a friend made on Facebook, and it didn't blow up very well.  We'll see how the Islands fare.  They've had enough crazy weather for awhile.

Dave


----------



## Kapolei

slip said:


> I just heard it looks to pass within 75 miles of Kauai.



I think they are pretty uncertain at this point.   They have models showing completely different outcomes.  

One model does show going over Molokai.  https://www.google.com/search?q=hur...AUIESgB&biw=1024&bih=698#imgrc=g5rE0kmp3JzTfM:

The yellow line seems to go over the Wavecrest.  But there a ton of other lines.

We should have a better idea by tomorrow.


----------



## Chrispee

We’re at the Waiohai right now and there’s lots of talk around the BBQs, but nothing issued by the resort just yet. Could be interesting as we’ve been here during a flash flood warning before and a lot of water passes through the property.


----------



## Kapolei

11:00 p.m. update did not look good .... while we could still dodge the bullet ... I fully expect tomorrow to be gas station, water, electric generator, and toilet paper day .... this is when a lot of people start buying all kinds of stuff .... if you need gas for the car ... go fill up now


----------



## slip

Kapolei said:


> I think they are pretty uncertain at this point.   They have models showing completely different outcomes.
> 
> One model does show going over Molokai.  https://www.google.com/search?q=hur...AUIESgB&biw=1024&bih=698#imgrc=g5rE0kmp3JzTfM:
> 
> The yellow line seems to go over the Wavecrest.  But there a ton of other lines.
> 
> We should have a better idea by tomorrow.



Yes, this is changing all the time. I posted what was saw at the time. Everyone will know more in a couple days. Stay Safe!!


----------



## dsmrp

Kapolei said:


> 11:00 p.m. update did not look good .... while we could still dodge the bullet ... I fully expect tomorrow to be gas station, water, electric generator, and toilet paper day .... this is when a lot of people start buying all kinds of stuff .... if you need gas for the car ... go fill up now



Yup, I remember that, especially the TP rationing in the 70's when there was a long stevedores strike LOL. I better remind my brother in Honolulu about the storm.

Still with Lane pssing up on leeward side, Kona, Waikoloa, Kihei, Kaanapali, Kapolei, Waipahu, Waianae coast etc would get strongest winds, rain and tidal surges.
Hope Lane veers west west west!!!


----------



## taterhed

This is the most current chart with ALL models, wind cones and warnings etc.... 
From here:  *Hawaii News Now*
*


*


----------



## Kapolei

Here is another one.  


http://derecho.math.uwm.edu/models/ep142018.png


----------



## taterhed

*Hurricane Watches Issued For Hawaii And Maui Counties*





*Key Points*

SUMMARY OF 11 AM ET...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...14.1N 152.3W
ABOUT 450 MI...725 KM SSE OF KAILUA-KONA HAWAII
ABOUT 620 MI...995 KM SE OF HONOLULU HAWAII
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...150 MPH...240 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 275 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...950 MB...28.06 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:
*A Hurricane Watch has been issued for Hawaii county and Maui
County.*
SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:
*A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
*Maui County...including the islands of Maui, Lanai, Molokai and Kahoolawe
*Hawaii County*
A Hurricane Watch means that hurricane conditions are possible
within the watch area. A watch is typically issued 48 hours before
the anticipated first occurrence of tropical-storm-force winds,
conditions that make outside preparations difficult or dangerous.
Interests elsewhere in the main Hawaiian Islands, and across the
Northwestern Hawaiian Islands, should continue to closely monitor
the progress of Hurricane Lane. Additional Tropical Storm or
Hurricane Watches will likely be issued later today or tonight.
*Hazards Affecting the United States or its Territories*

*WIND:* Hurricane conditions are possible within the Hurricane Watch
area on Thursday.
*RAINFALL:* Excessive rainfall associated with Lane is expected
to affect portions of the Hawaiian Islands from Wednesday into the
weekend, leading to flash flooding and landslides. Lane is expected
to produce total rain accumulations of 10 to 15 inches with isolated
maximum amounts of 20 inches over the Hawaiian Islands.
*SURF:* Large swells generated by Lane will impact the Hawaiian
Islands this week. These swells will produce large and potentially
damaging surf along exposed south and west facing shorelines.

*Tropical Storm Wind Probabilities*
 Hilo 26%
South Point 75%
Kailua-Kona 71%
Kahului 42%
Hana 58%
Lanai City 70%
Kaunakakai 67%
Barking Sands 55%
Honolulu  49%
Niihau 54%


----------



## slip

Kapolei said:


> Here is another one.
> 
> 
> http://derecho.math.uwm.edu/models/ep142018.png




At least this one doesn’t have a line straight over WaveCrest. 

Still time for it to continue westward.


----------



## Kapolei

Now Cat 5 hurricane, expected to weaken as approaches .... but weaking from Cat 5 ... this is not good


----------



## TUGBrian

truly hope for the best for anyone impacted by this storm on the islands!  be it tugger or resident


----------



## sdtugger

At Ko Olina now.  Staff just put up posters asking us to get 5days of non perishable food and water.  Yikes.  I tried to get out tomorrow but all flights are booked.  It will be interesting ...


----------



## alwysonvac

*Safe travel for those returning and arriving *

Airline Travel Alerts

*Hawaiian Airlines*
https://www.hawaiianairlines.com/alerts/travel-waiver-for-hurricane-lane

_Effective immediately, guests holding tickets for travel on Hawaiian Airlines or Hawaiian Airlines codeshare flights departing to/from/within/via the State of Hawaii (LIH/HNL/OGG/JHM/MKK/LNY/ITO/KOA), from August 21, 2018 through August 26, 2018 will be permitted a one-time reservation change with waiver of change fee provided that: _


_Ticket was issued on/before August 21, 2018_
_Affected flight(s) is/are originally scheduled for travel from August 21, 2018 through August 26, 2018_
_Changes must be rebooked and ticketed to new flights no later than September 9, 2018_
_New travel must commence no later than September 9, 2018_
_In addition, for changes made to new flights on or before September 9, 2018, any resulting difference in fare(s) will be waived provided that change is made to the same compartment (i.e. Coach to Coach or First Class to First Class) and there is no change in origin and destination. For changes made to new flights after September 9, 2018, the change fee will be waived but applicable difference in fare will be collected._

_Changes to origin and/or destination or connecting/stopover point will be permitted without change fee and are subject to applicable fare difference._

_Normal refund rules will apply. There will be no waiver of any applicable cancellation fees for refundable tickets and no refunds permitted on non-refundable tickets related to this event._

_All changes must be made by calling our U.S. Reservations Department at 1-800-367-5320Opens external link to page that may not meet accessibility guidelines._​

*Alaska Airlines *
https://www.alaskaair.com/content/advisories/travel-advisories?lid=Homepage&int=AS_HomePage_Advisory

*Travel To/From*
_Kauai (LIH)_
_Kona (KOA)_
_Maui (OGG)_
_Oahu (HNL)_

*Tickets Purchased On/Before*
_August 21, 2018_

*Original Travel Dates*
_August 22 - 25, 2018_

*Exception Policy*
_We will waive the change fees and the difference in the price of the ticket if the new travel is booked to or from the affected cities in the same cabin and travel is completed on or before August 30, 2018. Additional taxes may apply. You may request a refund if you choose not to travel at all. Tickets must be exchanged or refunded prior to the departure of your original flight. Rebook your flight or apply for a refund online._​

*Delta Airlines*
https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/traveling-with-us/advisories/hurricane-lane.html

_Hurricane Lane may impact travel to/from the following cities. Check flight status frequently for up-to-the-minute info about your flight plans, or get updates sent directly to your mobile device or by email with One-Time Flight Notification._

*RESCHEDULING FLIGHTS*
_If you wish to cancel your trip as a result of a flight cancellation or significant delay (90 minutes or more), you are entitled to a refund for the unused portion of your ticket. Even if your flight is not canceled, you may make a one-time change to your ticket without fee if you are scheduled to travel to, from, or through the following destination(s) on Delta, Delta Connection®, or Delta-coded flights during the specified time periods listed below._

*AFFECTED CITIES (TO / FROM / THROUGH)*
_Honolulu, HI (HNL)_
_Kona, HI (KOA)_
_Lihue, HI (LIH)_
_Maui, HI (OGG)_​_*IMPACTED TRAVEL DATE(S)  *August 23-24, 2018_

_*TICKET MUST BE REISSUED ON OR BEFORE *August 27, 2018_

_*REBOOKED TRAVEL MUST BEGIN NO LATER THAN  *August 27, 2018_​*
American Airlines*
https://www.aa.com/i18n/travel-info/travel-alerts.jsp
*
Hurricane Lane - Hawaii *
_Information current as of August 22, 2018
_
*If you’re traveling to/through/from:*

_Honolulu, Hawaii (HNL)_
_Kona, Hawaii (KOA)_
_Kauai Island, Hawaii (LIH)_
_Kahului, Hawaii (OGG)_
*The change fee may be waived if you:*

_Are traveling on an American Airlines flight_
_Bought your ticket by August 20, 2018_
_Are scheduled to travel August 23 - August 24, 2018_
_Can travel August 21 - August 27, 2018_
_Don't change your origin or distination city_
_Rebook in the same cabin or pay the difference_
*Change your trip*
_If your trip is eligible, you can change it online. Here’s how:_

_Find your trip_
_If your trip is eligible, you’ll see the option to ‘change trip’ in the toolbar_
*
United Airlines*
https://www.united.com/CMS/en-us/travel/news/Pages/travelnotices.aspx?POS=US (see table further down on this page)
_
*Hurricane Lane*_
*Airports:*

_Hilo, HI (ITO)_
_Honolulu, Oahu, HI (HNL)_
_Kahului, Maui, HI (OGG)_
_Kailua-Kona, HI (KOA)_
_Lihue, HI (LIH)_
*Original travel date(s):*
_
August 21, 2018 - August 26, 2018

*Flight changes:*The change fee and any difference in fare will be waived for new United flights departing on or before September 9, 2018, as long as travel is rescheduled in the originally ticketed cabin (any fare class) and between the same cities as originally ticketed._​


----------



## taterhed

Well....this is the latest.  Not good news, but not the worst.
Positive thoughts for safe passage.
I hope the volcanoes breath will keep the storm south and keep people safe...


----------



## dsmrp

It has strengthened to a Cat 5, but expected to weaken towards Saturday. Will cause lots of rainfall, flooding and surf damage. Going up the worst case side of Hawaii , following edge of high pressure from north. 

Hope for high pressure to push southward.


----------



## JIMinNC

taterhed said:


> I hope the volcanoes breath will keep the storm south and keep people safe...



The Kilauea eruption has paused or ended...


*HAWAIIAN VOLCANO OBSERVATORY STATUS REPORT*
*U.S. Geological Survey*
*Tuesday, August 21, 2018, 1:06 PM HST (Tuesday, August 21, 2018, 23:06 UTC)*


*KILAUEA VOLCANO* (VNUM #332010)
19°25'16" N 155°17'13" W, Summit Elevation 4091 ft (1247 m)
Current Volcano Alert Level: WATCH
Current Aviation Color Code: ORANGE

*Kīlauea summit and lower East Rift Zone*

Seismicity and ground deformation are negligible at the summit of Kīlauea Volcano. On the volcano's lower East Rift Zone (LERZ), only a few ocean entries are oozing lava; laze plumes are minimal. Sulfur dioxide emission rates at both the summit and LERZ are drastically reduced; the combined rate is lower than at any time since late 2007.

The Hawaiian Volcano Observatory (HVO) will continue to closely monitor Kīlauea's seismicity, deformation, and gas emissions for any sign of reactivation, and maintain visual surveillance of the summit and LERZ. 

HVO will continue to issue daily updates and additional messages as needed. The next status report will be issued tomorrow morning unless significant changes occur.


----------



## Kapolei

Hurricane is stronger but the models look better.  EXCEPT for one by my house.








sdtugger said:


> At Ko Olina now.  Staff just put up posters asking us to get 5days of non perishable food and water.  Yikes.  I tried to get out tomorrow but all flights are booked.  It will be interesting ...




I think you should be ok over there.  I have MKO unit in my II cart right now.  But, I am thinking I better stay at my house because it will be high winds, but hopefully not devastating.

The stores started to get lines last night.  If you head out for food, I would go Kapolei Foodland.  If they are out of water, buy some other drinks.  You should be fine.


----------



## JoJo12

We have 3 grandkids staying in Lahaina now with their father.  They were able to move to a hotel away from the beach.  We just left our MOC first floor ocean front on Saturday.  WOW.


----------



## taterhed

Looks better....let's hope it stays that way.

@JIMinNC  I was just making an anecdotal remark.....you're correct of course.

Now, if the volcano does spontaneously erupt and push the storm away.....that would truly be a news story.


----------



## Kapolei

.... my earlier post was yesterday’s models .... having trouble loading latest


----------



## JIMinNC

taterhed said:


> Looks better....let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> @JIMinNC  I was just making an anecdotal remark.....you're correct of course.
> 
> Now, if the volcano does spontaneously erupt and push the storm away.....that would truly be a news story.



I knew you were being anecdotal, just wanted to make sure that no one put too much faith in Madame Pele. She appears to be resting.


----------



## mpizza

We were scheduled to fly to O’ahu tomorrow staying at Aulani until Monday, then heading to The Bay Club on The Big Island.

We pushed our flight to Saturday so we will miss 2 days in Oahu, but better safe than sorry.  

I have travel insurance, but it has been my experience that unless the resort closes, you do not receive reimbursement.   However, Aulani is a cash reservation and they have been very accommodating and said they will reimburse the lost nights.  

Hope the storm passes with minimal damage and everyone is safe!

Maria


----------



## Kapolei

I wouldn’t change travel plans at this point unless airline is making you.  Moving away from Thurs Fri sounds good.  But for weekend arrivals, absent a major change in the forecast, it should be a beautiful week for those arriving just after storm.


----------



## LJT

Aloha - on Kauai now at the Westin Princeville.  We are supposed to fly to HNL on Friday night then leave for Texas on Saturday morning.  We will see what happens.  For now the weather is beautiful here.  We plan to get in line for gas this morning in case we are stuck in traffic going to Lihue but otherwise are hopeful it will just be some delays and inconvenience.  Locals here that lived thru Iniki are understandably concerned.  That storm devastated the island and they had months of inconvenience.  Supplies are starting to run low as they stock up just in case.


----------



## Kapolei

LJT said:


> Aloha - on Kauai now at the Westin Princeville.  We are supposed to fly to HNL on Friday night then leave for Texas on Saturday morning.  We will see what happens.  For now the weather is beautiful here.  We plan to get in line for gas this morning in case we are stuck in traffic going to Lihue but otherwise are hopeful it will just be some delays and inconvenience.  Locals here that lived thru Iniki are understandably concerned.  That storm devastated the island and they had months of inconvenience.  Supplies are starting to run low as they stock up just in case.



Hurricanes are very rare in Hawaii.  But people don’t forget.  I think right now any chance of getting hit by more than a Cat 1 is very remote.


----------



## taterhed

JIMinNC said:


> I knew you were being anecdotal, just wanted to make sure that no one put too much faith in Madame Pele. She appears to be resting.



Dang it!  Sarcasm is so hard to read on these boards.
Brian, can't you do something about that? 

Nevermind.


----------



## TUGBrian

sdtugger said:


> At Ko Olina now.  Staff just put up posters asking us to get 5days of non perishable food and water.  Yikes.  I tried to get out tomorrow but all flights are booked.  It will be interesting ...



oh no...please be safe!


----------



## taterhed

HONOLULU (AP) — Officials say Hurricane Lane has been downgraded to a Category 4 hurricane with more weakening forecast over next 2 days.

Forecasters are hesitant to belittle the threat of this very, very powerful storm and it' s capacity for damage.....however....
The storm has been downgraded and is expected to further degrade over the next 72 hours, while continuing on a more westerly heading.

While the forecasts are imperfect and subject to rapid changes, this continues to be positive news for all those effected by the storm.

What's important to notice:  The storm is currently forecast to rapidly dissipate as it passes the islands.
Do not abandon caution or your prayers!
Stay safe, think good thoughts.

Remember:  the most destructive effects of a Hurricane....

Blown or fallen debris. Stay indoors, away from windows and in a structurally safe place. Cat 4 winds turn debris into weapons
Flood waters:  with over 20 inches of rain, coastal and low-areas are at risk for high-tides and flash flooding
Post-storm debris: broken glass, power lines, gas leaks, bacteria and toxic run-off.  Stay away from storm run-off


----------



## dsmrp

JIMinNC said:


> I knew you were being anecdotal, just wanted to make sure that no one put too much faith in Madame Pele. She appears to be resting.



And that would be one massive eruption to push away a hurricane of large intensity.  I think the Big Island would rather take the hurricane (tongue in cheek )

I've been texting my brother in Honolulu, and they're pretty much prepared for this storm except for ice.
Goodness my mother has 2 refrigerators worth of food, lots of charcoal and enough canned goods to last them a month,
plus my brother always has some military MREs on hand.  We always kid him about those; has one even in his car!


----------



## Chrispee

We just received notification from Marriott's Waiohai staff that we should prepare for heavy weather on Friday/Saturday and that we should have 3 days of non-perishable food and water.  We were scheduled to head to the Courtyard Marriott Coconut Beach for Friday night but I'm currently looking to change that to a hotel that isn't so far away from the airport.


----------



## rapmarks

My niece is there on vacation alone.  She said the hotel was going to move them to a school


----------



## LJT

Update on our situation - since we were supposed to fly Lihue to HNL Friday night, we would be flying right into the storm so both Hawaiian and American Airlines advised us to reschedule.  We are going to leave the Westin Princeville Saturday and move to the Marriott Courtyard for Saturday and Sunday night, then fly to HNL on Monday and home from there Monday night.  A few extra days in paradise albeit probably rainy ones!  On a side note - we went to get gas this morning and the Princeville station was chaos!  We went to Kilauea and they had attendants directing the cars to the pumps so the lines moved quickly and efficiently!


----------



## alwysonvac

For future reference.. just a FYI about hurricane activity in Hawaii  

From CNN

_Hurricanes rarely make landfall in Hawaii, as the Central Pacific does not see as many storms as the Atlantic or Eastern Pacific, and the Hawaiian Islands present a small target in the vast Pacific Ocean.

Only two hurricanes and two tropical storms have made landfall in Hawaii since 1959:
• Hurricane Dot, in 1959
• Hurricane Iniki, in 1992
• Tropical Storm Iselle, in 2014
• Tropical Storm Darby, in 2016

Even close calls are somewhat rare, with Hawaii getting a named storm within 60 miles of its coastline about once every four years on average. 

Lane represented another kind of rarity: It was a Category 5 storm late Tuesday before weakening Wednesday morning. 

As such, this was only the second time in recorded history that a Category 5 hurricane came within 350 miles of the state -- the first one being Hurricane John in 1994 -- the National Weather Service said._​


----------



## Kapolei

I will be following this thread through the storm.  If any visitors are in the Ko Olina area and you have questions, don’t be afraid to post them here.  I live nearby.

Hopefully, all will go well and we will dodge this monster.  I am expecting a ton of rain and long duration of tropical storm force winds.  I am praying it doesn’t get worse than that.


----------



## Chrispee

Out of curiosity, is there anybody at a timeshare in Poipu or Lihue (anywhere south of the Wailua river really) who is abandoning their timeshare early?


----------



## elizk

Thanks, everyone for posting up to date information. The husband and I are leaving very early Sunday morning for Waiohai and are a little worried. 
From the looks of the current projections, the majority of the hurricane will have passed to the west/northwest of Kauai and been downgraded to a tropical storm by then.
As of today, HA is offering to waive the fees for changes for flights up until 8/26, but so far we have stuck with our plans.

I’m concerned about the local folks and how they will get through the storm, about flooding and lack of supplies. Hoping for the best for all of us; please keep the good info coming.


----------



## dsmrp

The current storm track could easily have the hurricane right off the south western edge of Oahu. Seems strange that Lane could take a major turn west, approx Friday evening, away from the arc of the preceeding path. 

http://www.prh.noaa.gov/cphc/tcpages/?storm=Lane

Go inland if you can.
Just hope the fuel refinery and storage  areas at Barber's pt, Oahu, and the airports don't sustain much damage. Got to refuel those birds to get visitors back home. And have gasoline for cars. Hope they have enough in reserves.


----------



## Kapolei

dsmrp said:


> The current storm track could easily have the hurricane right off the south western edge of Oahu. *Seems strange that Lane could take a major turn west, approx Friday evening, away from the arc of the preceeding path.*
> 
> http://www.prh.noaa.gov/cphc/tcpages/?storm=Lane
> 
> Go inland if you can.
> Just hope the fuel refinery and storage  areas at Barber's pt, Oahu, and the airports don't sustain much damage. Got to refuel those birds to get visitors back home. And have gasoline for cars. Hope they have enough in reserves.




The turn to the west would be related to 30-40 kt wind shear which will significantly weaken the storm.  With the stormed weakened, it is expected to veer left.   There have been significant hurricanes that have had the tops blown right off them as they approach Hawaii by this kind of wind shear.

If the wind shear is not as strong as expected or appears later than expected, Lane will maintain its strength and continue straight north into Oahu or Molokai.  At this point, there is a low probability of this outcome.  But it cannot be ruled out.


----------



## slip

It looks to be further west at this point than they showed in the projections. The further west it is while it is south of the islands is a good thing. One troubling thinks is that the speed slowed to 7 mph so the closer it stays to the islands the more wind, rain and flooding there would be.  But it will help for it to weaken as it goes northwest.


----------



## JIMinNC

Latest track advisory as of 5AM HST


----------



## frank808

Normal day yesterday and seems to be normal this morning.  Most places are out of water, charcoal and propane.  There were pallets of water ar kapolei walmart yesterday morning.

If there are any tuggers that need info or help pm me.  I live a few minutes away and will try to help.  Though if you are at mko i can't think of a better place to weather the storm.  

Stay safe everyone.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapolei

frank808 said:


> Normal day yesterday and seems to be normal this morning.  Most places are out of water, charcoal and propane.  There were pallets of water ar kapolei walmart yesterday morning.
> 
> If there are any tuggers that need info or help pm me.  I live a few minutes away and will try to help.  Though if you are at mko i can't think of a better place to weather the storm.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk




It is getting cloudy.  So I suggest those at MKO with the Costco steaks, head down to the grill early.


----------



## sdtugger

We are still at MKO and I agree that this should be a good place to weather the storm with all of the concrete structures.  The resort hung directions on our door last night that are actually pretty comical.  They ask us to bring the lanai furniture inside (makes sense), close the doors and curtains (makes sense), leave the AC on (OK, we want that anyone but funny), turn off the lights (what? With the blinds closed we should just sit in the dark?), turn off all appliances (what? Turn off the clock on the microwave and washer?  Or, are they talking about the TV which I wouldn’t normally call an appliance?).  Funny.

We tried to buy water yesterday.  But, it was pretty much gone except weird specialty water.  So, we filled up pitchers and other containers in our room.  We will fill the bath later.

The storm slowed so much now that most of today should actually be pretty normal around here.  Hope so.


----------



## TUGBrian

they dont suggest filling up the bathtub with water?  (or do those rooms not have a tub)?

thats pretty much the norm for here in florida when a big storm is headed this way.


----------



## frank808

Kapolei said:


> It is getting cloudy.  So I suggest those at MKO with the Costco steaks, head down to the grill early.


Am in town now and it was raining heavy.  Funny thing that the rain and clounds are coming from windward side. Out towards ocean (where the hurricane is coming from) it is less cloudy with patches of blue sky.

If someone is looking for water, Costco in kapolei received some bottled water from Hawaiian isles and Menehune in 1.5 litre bottles.  

Mko has big generators in each building.  I know they run the elevators for sure and some lights.  Dont know what else they power but I think being at mko right now is pretty safe.  If electricity goes out you have propane grills to use and the kitchen for restaurants use gas for cooking.  Cant see them letting any guest starve there.  

Next noaa update in about an hour.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp

elizk said:


> Thanks, everyone for posting up to date information. The husband and I are leaving very early Sunday morning for Waiohai and are a little worried.
> From the looks of the current projections, the majority of the hurricane will have passed to the west/northwest of Kauai and been downgraded to a tropical storm by then.
> As of today, HA is offering to waive the fees for changes for flights up until 8/26, but so far we have stuck with our plans.
> 
> I’m concerned about the local folks and how they will get through the storm, about flooding and lack of supplies. Hoping for the best for all of us; please keep the good info coming.



Sorry about your vacation.
If it were me, I'd change flight to arrive Monday or wait until the Friday 5 pm tracking update (I think there's one at 5) to change, if storm is veering towards Oahu, or not on the predicted westerly turn.  Hawaiian Air could still cancel your Sunday flight, and then you'd have to scramble to get on a Monday flight, if flights are resumed on Monday. There will still be plenty of rain, storm surf and potential flooding of the roads leading down to Waiohai. So would be better IMO, to wait a day longer for flooding and rain to subside


----------



## rickandcindy23

We are here at Kahana Beach in West Maui off of Lower Honoapiilani Road, next to Sands of Kahana.  The clouds are building but the water is still calm enough that a lot of people are swimming.  I guess it's the calm before the storm. 

I find the local news to be vague on the forecast, but I guess that is how it is with hurricanes.


----------



## sdtugger

You have to find the humor in these moments.  Some crack hurricane preparations happening here at MKO.  Last night all of the sprinklers along the roads were going full blast.  Got to get everything watered before the big rains arrive.  . Today the crews are out sweeping the roads with those big sweeper rigs.  Got to make sure the grass clippings are swept up before the winds blow tree limbs around . . . .


----------



## krj9999

We're at Ko Olina currently in a 2BR lock-off and have 2 tubs!  No mention of filling the tubs (or anything else) on the warning notices; just have a supply of bottled water.  Perhaps there will be additional instructions forthcoming (though we're actually scheduled to fly to Maui on Friday ).



TUGBrian said:


> they dont suggest filling up the bathtub with water?  (or do those rooms not have a tub)?
> 
> thats pretty much the norm for here in florida when a big storm is headed this way.


----------



## DeniseM

Personally, I would not want to fly on Friday.  Have you asked the airline if you can push your flight back?


----------



## Kapolei

krj9999 said:


> We're at Ko Olina currently in a 2BR lock-off and have 2 tubs!  No mention of filling the tubs (or anything else) on the warning notices; just have a supply of bottled water.  Perhaps there will be additional instructions forthcoming (though we're actually scheduled to fly to Maui on Friday ).



People usually fill their tubs so that there is water available for their toilet if the water supply shuts off.  It is very unlikely water service will be lost in this storm.  If you have drinking water you are good.  If you need water for the toilet, there are plenty of water sources around the resort if you have a bucket.

Electricity loss is very possible if we get high winds  If MKO has generators, you will stay cool even if the power goes out in the neighborhood.


----------



## taterhed

Very happy to hear that things are good so far!

Stay safe.....


----------



## Kapolei

taterhed said:


> Very happy to hear that things are good so far!
> 
> Stay safe.....



Half the Island has the day off.  Most of the others were sent home early.  Everything is quiet and calm while we wait for the storm.


----------



## clifffaith

Just thought to turn the Weather channel on. Some impressive pictures of water rushing over roads.


----------



## krj9999

Waiver is available; seats are available.  Track is still uncertain.  Very likely to rebook but not sure exactly when to rebook for yet.



DeniseM said:


> Personally, I would not want to fly on Friday.  Have you asked the airline if you can push your flight back?


----------



## Kapolei

Ko Olina folks should also be aware that the sewage infrastructure leading out of the resort has had its problems.  Most of you have seen the temporary above ground pipe from the Four Seasons area.   I am not saying any of this would fail.  I am not an expert at that.  I would just be aware of this if there is severe flooding in the area.  Don’t assume the water on the street is clean.


----------



## alwysonvac

Photos/videos of flooding on the Big Island - 
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/08/23/photo-galleries/photos-flooding-hurricane-lane-big-island/

Big Island: flooding, road closures and landslides - http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...ises-in-east-hawaii-as-hurricane-lane-stalls/


----------



## DaveNV

Just crazy weather.  Rainbow Falls is unrecognizable.

Stay safe, everyone!

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac

Communication Providers Prepare services for Hurricane  
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...ion-providers-prepare-services-for-hurricane/

Prepare for potential long power outages
https://www.khon2.com/news/local-ne...-power-outages-from-hurricane-lane/1388965171

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/23/hur...or-hawaiis-unusual-electric-power-system.html


----------



## Kapolei

Sirens are going off on Oahu.  Nothing unusual happening yet.  Mayor decided to turn them on.


----------



## DeniseM

> Sirens are going off on Oahu.



They announced earlier that they were going to sound the alarm at 4:00 pm to get everyone off the streets.


----------



## JIMinNC

Latest advisory has shifted path a bit south and west, so the entire "zone of uncertainty" for the track now misses the islands. Also the hurricane warnings for the Big Island have been downgraded to Tropical Storm warnings:


----------



## Sandy VDH

That track helps with the winds but not necessarily the rain.

Glad I went spur of the moment last month, and got back 3 weeks ago.  

No Hurricane and the volcano was still flowing.


----------



## elizk

dsmrp said:


> Sorry about your vacation.
> If it were me, I'd change flight to arrive Monday or wait until the Friday 5 pm tracking update (I think there's one at 5) to change, if storm is veering towards Oahu, or not on the predicted westerly turn.  Hawaiian Air could still cancel your Sunday flight, and then you'd have to scramble to get on a Monday flight, if flights are resumed on Monday. There will still be plenty of rain, storm surf and potential flooding of the roads leading down to Waiohai. So would be better IMO, to wait a day longer for flooding and rain to subside


Thank you - you make a good point about the rain and possible flooding.  I think we are going to wait for the Friday update and see how things stand then.


----------



## alwysonvac

More Updates 

*From weather.com* - https://weather.com/safety/hurricane/news/2018-08-23-hurricane-lane-forecast-hawaii
*
Hurricane Lane Will Make Its Closest Approach to Hawaii Tonight, Saturday; Potential Flood Disaster From Up to 40 Inches of Rain*
_less than an hour ago weather.com_

*At a Glance*

_Hurricane Lane will make its closest approach to Maui and Oahu tonight into early Saturday._
_Hurricane warnings are posted for Maui and Oahu, including Honolulu. A hurricane watch is in effect for Kauai County._
_Parts of the Big Island have already picked up over 2 feet of rain._
_Additional heavy rain could trigger disastrous flooding, landslides in parts of the islands._
_Whether Lane's strongest winds affect parts of the islands through Saturday remains uncertain._
_Regardless, dangerous flash flooding, mudslides, battering waves and coastal flooding are likely._

_*A hurricane warning remains in effect for Maui County and Oahu*, including Honolulu, meaning that hurricane conditions are expected within the warning area._

_*A tropical storm warning is in effect for the Big Island of Hawaii*. Regarding Lane's current position, this means tropical storm conditions are occurring._

_*A hurricane watch remains in effect for Kauai County*. This means hurricane conditions are possible within the watch area, and a watch is typically issued 48 hours before the onset of tropical-storm-force winds that may make preparations difficult or dangerous, according to Central Pacific Hurricane Center._​*From CNN - *https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/24/us/hurricane-lane-hawaii-wxc/index.html

*Hurricane Lane unleashes flooding and landslides as it gets closer to Hawaii*
_Updated 6:50 AM ET, Fri August 24, 2018_

_Lane is forecast to bring even more damage as its center gets closer Friday and Saturday. While it's unclear whether the islands will get a direct hit, the hurricane will bring "significant and life-threatening flash flooding and landslides," the National Weather Service said._
_The center of the hurricane "will move over, or dangerously close" to parts of Hawaii islands Friday, the Central Pacific Hurricane Center said. It was about 230 miles (370 km) south of Honolulu early Friday, and could become the first major cyclone to make landfall in the state in 26 years._

_....As the hurricane got closer to Hawaii, Gov. David Ige urged residents to set aside two weeks' worth of food, water and other necessities. 

The hurricane's potential for heavy rainfall will continue into next week as it begins to track westward and away from the state, the governor said. 
"Lane, while it has been downgraded, is wide and very moist. And it's going to hang around for a while as it moves because it is moving slowly," Honolulu Mayor Kirk Caldwell said. "And that is why we are taking so much precaution here."_​


----------



## dsmrp

The path is looking better, slowly going north westward:

http://www.prh.noaa.gov/cphc/tcpages/?storm=Lane

The islands will still get dumped on with loads of rain.


----------



## Kapolei

All models now showing we are going to escape a direct hit.  Lane is being blasted apart by wind shear.   Time for the rain.


----------



## frank808

Kapolei said:


> People usually fill their tubs so that there is water available for their toilet if the water supply shuts off.  It is very unlikely water service will be lost in this storm.  If you have drinking water you are good.  If you need water for the toilet, there are plenty of water sources around the resort if you have a bucket.
> 
> Electricity loss is very possible if we get high winds  If MKO has generators, you will stay cool even if the power goes out in the neighborhood.



Mko has large generators in each building.  I believe they run the elevators, some lights and certain areas (front desk, office areas, etc.)  i dont think there would be enough power in generators to power the air conditioning in each room.

Right now it is less windy than yesterday and pretty warm.  No rain either.  Lane downgraded to cat 2 hurricane and has slowed to 2 mph. The easterly winds are breaking hurricane lane apart.  The eye of the storm has collapsed which is boding well for us.  Though flooding is very real danger.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## sdtugger

MKO told us all to keep our AC on and that generators would power the AC too, if need be.  Everything is stacked and tied down.  Went for a walk a few minutes ago and watched some more crack hurricane preparation with a long line of sprinklers going full blast.  Oh well.  Hopefully we don’t get flooded later ...


----------



## Kapolei

sdtugger said:


> MKO told us all to keep our AC on and that generators would power the AC too, if need be.  Everything is stacked and tied down.  Went for a walk a few minutes ago and watched some more crack hurricane preparation with a long line of sprinklers going full blast.  Oh well.  Hopefully we don’t get flooded later ...



The sprinklers may have a rain sensor and they could turn off in the rain.  I don’t blame the staff too much for not over-riding the timers. They have other things to worry about.  I do give MKO an A+++ for their landscaping.  Second to none on Oahu.

I can see sixty miles out.  There is no black wall approaching.  But this thing is still a monster.  If it even survives the shear with half its strength, we are in for a lot of winds and rain.  The mountains above Ko Olina can produce a lot of stream flow.  The resort is designed pretty well  I don’t expect this flow to inundate the resort.  But you never know and don’t venture out away from the resort to check out the streams.


----------



## geoand

I have photos of Rainbow Falls from 1978, 2009, 20011, and 2015 at different times of the year.  They all look exactly the same.  What a difference a hurricane makes!!!


----------



## PigsDad

sdtugger said:


> Went for a walk a few minutes ago and watched some more crack hurricane preparation with a long line of sprinklers going full blast.  Oh well.


The _last _thing I would want the staff worrying when preparing the property for a possible natural disaster is if the automatic sprinklers have been turned off.  Many, many more important things to do, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## Kapolei

Almost everything around town is closed today.  It isn’t because of the conditions. It think it is mainly because employers want their employees home safe.


----------



## katsgarden

Any news of flooding on Kauai?  We leave for Kauai next Friday (31st), staying at the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club. The following week at Marriott Kauai Beach Club.


----------



## Kapolei

katsgarden said:


> Any news of flooding on Kauai?  We leave for Kauai next Friday (31st), staying at the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club. The following week at Marriott Kauai Beach Club.




You should be just fine. Check for updates to see if things change.


----------



## sdtugger

Just had some hope of getting home today.  Hawaiian Airlines added an extra flight and it had a bunch of empty seats.  Unfortunately, after waiting on hold for a long time, while the rep was moving us to the new flight it was cancelled due to the weather.  Oh well, now to go unpack.


----------



## sdtugger

PigsDad said:


> The _last _thing I would want the staff worrying when preparing the property for a possible natural disaster is if the automatic sprinklers have been turned off.  Many, many more important things to do, IMO.
> 
> Kurt


Perhaps, although when the natural disaster involves rain and flooding, adding more water seems like it might rise to a higher priority.  But, I just mentioned it because it struck me as a funny juxtaposition with all of the other preparations.


----------



## Kapolei

sdtugger said:


> Just had some hope of getting home today.  Hawaiian Airlines added an extra flight and it had a bunch of empty seats.  Unfortunately, after waiting on hold for a long time, while the rep was moving us to the new flight it was cancelled due to the weather.  Oh well, now to go unpack.



I am sure one flight could get out in the present conditions.  The problem is getting out the normal amount which could be in the hundreds.


----------



## alwysonvac

Hurricane Lane weakens to Category 1, but its pace slows south of Honolulu
Updated August 24, 2018 3:04pm
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...ategory-2-hurricane-still-headed-toward-oahu/

Weather Blog from KHON2:  Lane has now weakened to a Category 1
Updated: Aug 24, 2018 02:28 PM HST
https://www.khon2.com/weather/weather-blog/another-tropical-system-forms-forecast-to-approach-hawaii/1373353323

County-by-county list of weather impacts from Hurricane Lane
Updated August 24, 2018 2:57pm
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...-list-of-weather-impacts-from-hurricane-lane/

Department of Transportation updates
https://mobile.twitter.com/DOTHawaii
http://hidot.hawaii.gov/hurricane-lane/


----------



## Kapolei

Still waiting for the rain.


----------



## Kapolei

Lane is no more.  Still can call it a tropical storm.  But it is now obliterated by wind shear.


----------



## Chrispee

We're going to continue hunkering down at our rather expensive hurricane shelter (Koloa Landing) prior to attempting to fly out of Lihue tomorrow late-morning!  Good luck to everybody else still in the islands!


----------



## krj9999

We made it from Oahu to Maui on Friday mid-afternoon.  West Maui is a bit of a mess between the wildfires and power outages; plus businesses that may have opted to close due to the hurricane warning.  The Target in Kahului was closed; the Walmart there didn't have any water. 

But we're settled into Nanea and hoping situation will improve on Saturday (even if it rains much of the day).


----------



## Kapolei

krj9999 said:


> We made it from Oahu to Maui on Friday mid-afternoon.  West Maui is a bit of a mess between the wildfires and power outages; plus businesses that may have opted to close due to the hurricane warning.  The Target in Kahului was closed; the Walmart there didn't have any water.
> 
> But we're settled into Nanea and hoping situation will improve on Saturday (even if it rains much of the day).




Molokai, Maui, and Big Island still getting drenched.

Completely dry here in west Oahu.  The wind shear has pushed all the moisture back. Storm never got close enough to us before it disintegrated.  I have seen this occur before.  But the hurricane was not this close when it happened.  This is great news for Oahu.  The islands east of here may still have problems over night.


----------



## lockewong

We just returned from the Big Island.  The Waikoloa area was spared but, Hilo was flooded and drenched.  The eastern side took the brunt of it; much like Kapolei's experience on Oahu.  A lot of MGVC/Marriott employees had their homes flooded or were stuck between mudslides returning to Honokaa and Hilo.  Highway 270 was closed at Kohala and Waimea was drenched.  Kona was very wet with lots of surfers on Thursday and Friday.  No flights from the Mainland to Kona and back on Alaska were cancelled.  We flew out on time and arrived on time.  My friend in Maui was hunkered down.  Upcountry had power outages and the fire in Lahaina closed Honoapiilani Highway at Maalaea to Lahaina.  Two of the fires were contained and one mostly contained by Friday night.


----------



## alwysonvac

krj9999 said:


> We made it from Oahu to Maui on Friday mid-afternoon.  West Maui is a bit of a mess between the wildfires and power outages; plus businesses that may have opted to close due to the hurricane warning.  The Target in Kahului was closed; the Walmart there didn't have any water.
> 
> But we're settled into Nanea and hoping situation will improve on Saturday (even if it rains much of the day).



Thanks for sharing 
Hopefully shelves will be restocked soon. Shipments were delayed due to Lane but have resumed.

_“About 80 percent of all goods consumed in Hawaii are imported, and 98 percent of that comes by ship, according to state estimates.”_

*Hurricane prompts harbor closure warnings *
*August 22, 2018*
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/08/22/hawaii-news/hurricane-prompts-harbor-closure-warnings/

*Matson Resumes Cargo Operations To Hawaii Island*
*August 25, 2018*
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...go-operations-to-hawaii-island-300702395.html


----------



## alwysonvac

lockewong said:


> We just returned from the Big Island.  The Waikoloa area was spared but, Hilo was flooded and drenched.  The eastern side took the brunt of it; much like Kapolei's experience on Oahu.  A lot of MGVC/Marriott employees had their homes flooded or were stuck between mudslides returning to Honokaa and Hilo.  Highway 270 was closed at Kohala and Waimea was drenched.  Kona was very wet with lots of surfers on Thursday and Friday.  No flights from the Mainland to Kona and back on Alaska were cancelled.  We flew out on time and arrived on time.  My friend in Maui was hunkered down.  Upcountry had power outages and the fie in Lahaina closed Honoapiilani Highway at Maalaea to Lahaina.  Two of the fires were contained and one mostly contained by Friday night.



Thanks for sharing 

There are drone videos of Hilo.


----------



## Kapolei

Prayers go out to those still suffering the effects of this storm.  The Big Island always seems to get the worst of these events.  Perhaps it is because they are a bigger target.

For those that use Facebook, one of the lava boat guys, Ikaika Marzo, seems to have gotten a big following.  He posts a lot videos right near the ocean entry of the lava.  I don’t know him.  But you can easily follow his posts without being a FB friend.


----------



## WyndhamBarter

alwysonvac said:


> *Matson Resumes Cargo Operations To Hawaii Island
> August 25, 2018*
> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...go-operations-to-hawaii-island-300702395.html



Thanks for posting these links!  Weirdly, I can't get the prnewswire one to work right now.

Just in case it's their site and not something odd about the two browsers I tried, I'm including
below both the link to The Internet Archive copy of this article and the article itself:

https://web.archive.org/web/2018082...go-operations-to-hawaii-island-300702395.html

*Matson Resumes Cargo Operations To Hawaii Island*

*HONOLULU, Aug. 25, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- Matson Navigation Company, a leading U.S. carrier in the Pacific, is mobilizing to resume cargo operations to the Big Island of Hawaii following the State of Hawaii declaring the ports of Hilo and Kawaihae open for commercial operations.

Having been positioned in a safe area east of the Big Island, Matson's barge Columbia is now expected to be dockside at Hilo, Saturday, August 25, at 7:00 a.m. and container operations will commence immediately.  Inbound cargo is expected to become available to customers by mid-morning. 

Matson has continued to sail its vessel schedule as normal throughout preparations for Hurricane Lane in an effort to position cargo for distribution in Hawaii as soon as possible following the reopening of Hawaii ports. Its barge Haleakala is holding a position close to Maui in anticipation of Kahului Harbor reopening soon.

The company's vessel Mahimahi arrived at Honolulu on time August 22 and 537 containers were discharged prior to the closure of Honolulu Harbor.  The vessel was then moved to a safe position off shore and will return to complete discharge of an additional 615 containers when the port reopens.

Including cargo that arrived on Mahimahi and has not yet been picked up by customers, there was a total of 665 containers of goods ready for pick up at Matson's Honolulu terminal when the port was closed August 23.

Matson vessels Manoa, Manulani, Matsonia and Mokihana, carrying a combined 3,500 containers of goods, are scheduled to call Honolulu today, Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday, respectively.


*



NEWS PROVIDED BY

*Matson Navigation Company *
02:33 ET

SHARE THIS ARTICLE



kwagner@matson.com

SOURCE Matson Navigation Company


----------



## Chrispee

Lihue airport is sunny and not crowded at all. Wind sock is fully extended but no big gusts.


----------



## clifffaith

Just got my last Worldmark wait list day to give me a full week in Kapaa next February (following our Diamond week at Kaanapali). Glad everyone seems to have come through OK except for all the excess water on the Big Island.


----------



## Kapolei

clifffaith said:


> Just got my last Worldmark wait list day to give me a full week in Kapaa next February (following our Diamond week at Kaanapali). Glad everyone seems to have come through OK except for all the excess water on the Big Island.



Enjoy your visit.  Kapaa is one of the more relaxing places to stay.

And don’t forget to watch the Little League World Series tomorrow.

Hawaii for the Championship!


----------



## elizk

katsgarden said:


> Any news of flooding on Kauai?  We leave for Kauai next Friday (31st), staying at the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club. The following week at Marriott Kauai Beach Club.


Hi, katsgarden - we leave for Kauai early tomorrow morning, heading for Waiohai. I’ll let you know what we find!
While the weather report says it’s going to be rainy for a few days, it seems like Kauai was spared the worst of the storm. The airports are open and we’re hoping that everyone on island has come through without too much trouble.

Perhaps I’ll catch up with you at the bar.


----------



## sdtugger

We are almost back to normal at Ko Olina.  Still cloudy and little windy.  But, no rain.  The pool and beach are open and the resort is gradually putting everything back together.  We feel very lucky and hope things improve for all who were impacted.


----------



## alwysonvac

_From weather.com

These Big Island rainfall totals are challenging U.S. tropical cyclone rainfall records, as The Weather Channel meteorologist and weather producer Greg Diamond noted in a tweet Saturday morning. Lane currently ranks fourth on the list of rainiest U.S. tropical cyclones on record, topped only by Amelia in 1978 (48 inches), Hiki in 1950 (52 inches) and Harvey in 2017 (60.58 inches)._






*Hawaii Hurricane History*
_Lane is the strongest hurricane to track within 300 miles of Hawaii, according to NOAA's historical database. While 1994's Hurricane John had stronger maximum sustained winds, Lane's lowest pressure was lower than John's, and John only came within 319 miles from South Point on the Big Island.

According to NOAA's best track database, there is no record of a hurricane track within 65 nautical miles of either Maui or Honolulu since statehood.

There have been three notable hurricanes that struck the western island of Kauai during that time: landfalls of Iniki in 1992 and Dot in 1959 and an eyewall brush with Iwa in 1982. _


----------



## geist1223

clifffaith said:


> Just got my last Worldmark wait list day to give me a full week in Kapaa next February (following our Diamond week at Kaanapali). Glad everyone seems to have come through OK except for all the excess water on the Big Island.



Have you stayed at Kapa'a before? It is a small pleasant Resort. We enjoyed our time there several years ago. It is right on the ocean - non-swimming. If I remember correctly the two bedrooms are on the top floor - no elevators. It is a loft not a true 2 bedroom. We had a 1 bedroom on the 1st floor. Go out on Lanai, turn left, 15 steps to water. Only the 3rd floor rooms have cloth washer/dryers inn the Condo. There is an onsite coin operated laundry. However the front desk will give WMTC Owners coins for the washer/dryers


----------



## clifffaith

geist1223 said:


> Have you stayed at Kapa'a before? It is a small pleasant Resort. We enjoyed our time there several years ago. It is right on the ocean - non-swimming. If I remember correctly the two bedrooms are on the top floor - no elevators. It is a loft not a true 2 bedroom. We had a 1 bedroom on the 1st floor. Go out on Lanai, turn left, 15 steps to water. Only the 3rd floor rooms have cloth washer/dryers inn the Condo. There is an onsite coin operated laundry. However the front desk will give WMTC Owners coins for the washer/dryers



This will be our first trip to Kapa'a. Non-swimming beach no problem for us -- haven't so much as stuck a toe in the water on the last half dozen trips to Hawaii.


----------



## frank808

sdtugger said:


> We are almost back to normal at Ko Olina.  Still cloudy and little windy.  But, no rain.  The pool and beach are open and the resort is gradually putting everything back together.  We feel very lucky and hope things improve for all who were impacted.


Do you want to meet for a chat with a fellow tugger?  I am at dave and busters in town right now.  Will be back about 630 PM if you want to meet up. I am in kona tower 11013.  Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## krj9999

At MKO we did receive a later notice about filling the tub with water (right before we checked out on Friday, as they were inspecting the rooms to find out if the balcony furniture had been brought inside).  I guess they provide that notice closer to actual expected event.



TUGBrian said:


> they dont suggest filling up the bathtub with water?  (or do those rooms not have a tub)?
> 
> thats pretty much the norm for here in florida when a big storm is headed this way.


----------



## taterhed

geist1223 said:


> Have you stayed at Kapa'a before? It is a small pleasant Resort. We enjoyed our time there several years ago. It is right on the ocean - non-swimming. If I remember correctly the two bedrooms are on the top floor - no elevators. It is a loft not a true 2 bedroom. We had a 1 bedroom on the 1st floor. Go out on Lanai, turn left, 15 steps to water. Only the 3rd floor rooms have cloth washer/dryers inn the Condo. There is an onsite coin operated laundry. However the front desk will give WMTC Owners coins for the washer/dryers



Also, great bike rental/riding on the trails.....and a very good happy  hour right around the corner!


----------



## taterhed

elizk said:


> Hi, katsgarden - we leave for Kauai early tomorrow morning, heading for Waiohai. I’ll let you know what we find!
> While the weather report says it’s going to be rainy for a few days, it seems like Kauai was spared the worst of the storm. The airports are open and we’re hoping that everyone on island has come through without too much trouble.
> 
> Perhaps I’ll catch up with you at the bar.



The lava-flow at Waiohai is quite good.....but the drinks at _*Brennecke's* _next door (especially the mai tai's) are much better IMO.
Of course, nothing beats your own Mai Tai's--courtesy of Costco and POG--watching the sunset and listening to the band.

Have fun!


----------



## katsgarden

taterhed said:


> The lava-flow at Waiohai is quite good.....but the drinks at _*Brennecke's* _next door (especially the mai tai's) are much better IMO.
> Of course, nothing beats your own Mai Tai's--courtesy of Costco and POG--watching the sunset and listening to the band.
> 
> Have fun!


Good to know!


----------



## Luanne

Kapolei said:


> Enjoy your visit.  Kapaa is one of the more relaxing places to stay.
> 
> And don’t forget to watch the Little League World Series tomorrow.
> 
> Hawaii for the Championship!


Saw in the paper that Hawaii beat Georgia and will play for the title.


----------



## slip

Unbeaten Hawaii will be playing unbeaten South Korea for the Championship.

http://www.espn.com/llws/story/_/id...-little-league-world-series-championship-game


----------



## sdtugger

frank808 said:


> Do you want to meet for a chat with a fellow tugger?  I am at dave and busters in town right now.  Will be back about 630 PM if you want to meet up. I am in kona tower 11013.  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Frank,  I’m sorry that I missed this post last night.  We were out to a wonderful dinner at Roys and came back, quickly packed, and crashed for the night.  We check out this morning and are grateful that we should have no problems getting home.  I hope we can get together another time.


----------



## geist1223

You can buy Koloa Dark Rum and POG at Costco. The Koloa Rum normally costs less at Costco than at the Koloa Distillery just a few blocks away.


----------



## taterhed

geist1223 said:


> You can buy Koloa Dark Rum and POG at Costco. The Koloa Rum normally costs less at Costco than at the Koloa Distillery just a few blocks away.



We did the test last time:  Walmart was cheaper on Koloa rum.  Not all Koloa....but definitely on the coffee flavor.  Costco and Safeway both have the Koloa line at very cheap prices.  Not worth the trip over to Walmart.

Oh yeah...the tours (daily) with free tastings at Koloa are a hoot!  We usually buy one sampler to take home to the plebes that didn't get to come along....

On the other hand....the POG can be very tricky to find sometimes.  Safeway usually has it...unless it's sold out.  I use the Koloa Mai Tai mix with a generous pour of POG and add rum to taste.  I prefer the dark splashed on top.  Others like coconut mixed-in.  To each his own.

Either way....plenty good.

Here's a tip:  If you can see thru it.....it might have too much rum.


----------



## LJT

Just FYI 2 extra rainy days in paradise = 20 extra pounds!  Spent our “bonus” days in bars and restaurants we haven’t tried before.  Fun but I’ll be paying for it in more ways than one when we get home!


----------



## Kapolei

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers during this event.  Our major population center was spared, our little league team won the World Series, and even the football team notched an impressive win on the road.  Quite a weekend.

I got to really give credit to all those behind the scenes that put their hearts and souls into the safety of our residents and visitors.  Hawaii is truly a special place to live.


----------



## elizk

taterhed said:


> The lava-flow at Waiohai is quite good.....but the drinks at _*Brennecke's* _next door (especially the mai tai's) are much better IMO.
> Of course, nothing beats your own Mai Tai's--courtesy of Costco and POG--watching the sunset and listening to the band.
> 
> Have fun!


Rob, you are so right - picked up a bottle of the Koloa Dark today at Costco! Great minds...
Landed in Lihue this morning to wind and rain, it’s pretty soggy but happy to say the storm did no worse. 
Rained on and off for most of the day, but had a pleasant walk on the beach and then some cocktails later in the evening - beautiful, breezy night.

Katsgarden, I think you’ll be just fine - keep an eye on tropical storm Miriam, and make some mental rainy day plans just in case.

And get the Koloa Dark.


----------



## taterhed

Glad to hear our beloved Kauai faired well during the storm.
Warm thoughts and quick recovery to Hilo and the fire victims on Maui....

Enjoy your Vaca!



(have one for me)


----------



## geist1223

We have always been able to find gallons of POG at Costco.


----------



## taterhed

geist1223 said:


> We have always been able to find gallons of POG at Costco.


maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot?  We always go to Safeway after Costco for the other stuff....and they are frequently sold-out


----------



## clifffaith

Hmmm. We buy something POGish for breakfast (often Dole POM, peach orange mango like I drink at home because the fresh OJ Cliff makes every morning from our trees bothers my stomach). But I always buy  Mai Tai mixer. Not completely sure of the name, but something like Mr T's ( I know it when I see the bottle). Have tried other things, but always go back to my old favorite. For what it's worth, freshman year in the dorm at UCLA I was known as the "Mai Tai Queen of the Third Floor"! Unfortunately, as an almost old lady more than one at a time gives me a headache. But now that I can't have so much as a sip of wine without suffering for days, I am glad to be able to enjoy a Mai Tai in Hawaii or an occasional G&T at a restaurant at home.


----------



## taterhed

Forgive us....we did not know we were in the presence of royalty.....M'Lady.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

I'll have to try the Koloa dark rum, next time in Hawaii.

(I'm spoiled. 21 yr old _solera_ Panamanian rum. 2 cases in the wine celllar. . . )


----------



## taterhed

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> I'll have to try the Koloa dark rum, next time in Hawaii.
> 
> (I'm spoiled. 21 yr old _solera_ Panamanian rum. 2 cases in the wine celllar. . . )


Yeah, that's more Cognac/Scotch-like than the rum we all know and love.
Good stuff though.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

taterhed said:


> Yeah, that's more Cognac/Scotch-like than the rum we all know and love.
> Good stuff though.



But boy, howdy!, does it make a great rum and coke. . . .

(taste like coke, only warmer. If you're not careful, you'll lose your feet. . . . )


----------



## artringwald

I prefer Hana Bay Dark Rum with my POG. It's one of the darkest dark rums and the flavor mixes well with the sweet POG.


----------



## taterhed

artringwald said:


> I prefer Hana Bay Dark Rum with my POG. It's one of the darkest dark rums and the flavor mixes well with the sweet POG.



Never tried it; it's now on my list.  Where to buy?


----------



## artringwald

taterhed said:


> Never tried it; it's now on my list.  Where to buy?


It may not be the best price, but most grocery stores carry it.


----------

